# Meet my baby!!!



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm sure most of you have seen my posts around the last few weeks but for those of you that don't know.. I have been on waiting list after waiting list since January. I stumbled across an ad on Craigslist one day and was blessed to find the most amazing woman who had just had a litter. We have been talking for the past month while I have been absorbing as much information as possible, purchasing all the supplies, and anxiously awaiting. I was extremely fortunate that I was able to speak to the woman almost daily - she would send me pictures of the growing litter and shoot me text message updates to let me know how they were doing. Finally today, my boyfriend and I were allowed to go visit! We made the two hour journey to North Jersey and let me tell you, it was love at first sight 

I won't be allowed to bring her home for another two weeks or so, as they are still too young to leave mom and still nursing very often. But I will be counting down the days til I can bring my amazing bundle of quills to her forever home 

My boyfriend and I are still deciding on a name (we're kinda feeling Lulu and Effie! deff open to any suggestions!) but she is everything I could have ever dreamed of! A cuddler but also a little bit of an explorer, super affectionate and just an overall mush 

So without further adieu...

[attachment=2:a5x0jr90]baby01.JPG[/attachment:a5x0jr90]

[attachment=1:a5x0jr90]baby02.JPG[/attachment:a5x0jr90]

[attachment=0:a5x0jr90]baby03.JPG[/attachment:a5x0jr90]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*dies*
Omg... Cute overload.

I love Effie for her name <3

I am so jealous!

*sigh* I remember when Kashi was a wee baby...


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Shae! Her adorableness is going to result in her being the most spoiled hedgie everrr  but she deserves it  and Kashi is still redonkulously adorable! you guys are bad for me sometimes, I start watching your youtube channel at work and wind up doing that for an hour instead of working  :lol: I can't resist Kashi's cuteness and big personality!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

adorable! love the mask!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

mizgoldstein said:


> Thanks Shae! Her adorableness is going to result in her being the most spoiled hedgie everrr  but she deserves it  and Kashi is still redonkulously adorable! you guys are bad for me sometimes, I start watching your youtube channel at work and wind up doing that for an hour instead of working  :lol: I can't resist Kashi's cuteness and big personality!


That's me with the countless cute hedgehog vids/pics on this forum :lol: I can spend a whole day on here and get nothing productive done >_<

Yes, please give her extra kisses and mealies from me <3 I am in love with her and I look forward to watching her grow! Make sure to update regularly with photos and stories


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i sense that we have a new hedgie slave among us. :lol: 

she is seriously adorable and i can't wait to see more pics and hear stories about her!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cute!!    Congrats.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

She is ADORABLE!!!! AHHHH!!!! cuuuuttteee! I love her dark features and uber adorable-ness! I can't wait to hear more about her!!!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

What a face!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!  She's a looker and I love both those names,thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well look at that baby face! An angel!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Awwww thanks everybody! I have a lot more pictures on my phone and camera from the visit so I'll upload the rest later  And once she's home, there will be plentyyy more pictures and updates!



fracturedcircle said:


> i sense that we have a new hedgie slave among us. :lol:
> 
> she is seriously adorable and i can't wait to see more pics and hear stories about her!


I really am such a slave to her already! I spend all my free time either on here, sucking up knowledge, or shopping online for stuff for her! Just ask Larry! I brought my CSW almost two weeks ago :lol: And SweetTea made a whole snuggle set for her (I posted pictures on SweetTea's thread in the For Sale section; she did such an amazing job!). So we'll see how much more stuff I can get my little girl in the next two weeks!

When I woke up this morning, I looked at my boyfriend and was like "I wish she was here  " these next two weeks are gonna be tough!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAH so cuteeeee! She is so beautiful! I can't wait for more pics of her! Congratulations!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!!!! She's so cute! The time will go slowly - but it WILL go!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

She is one adorable little girl! I like either name, but she looks a little more like a Lulu to me.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl! I'm a sucker for the dark faces.  

She really is precious. I know 2 weeks seems like forevvverrrr, but it sounds like your breeder is a good one and your baby will be 100% ready to come home with you when the time comes! For the 2 weeks before I got my baby, every single day I would say, "We get our hedgehog soon!!!" to my fiance, haha.

I also really like the name Effie.  I'm excited for more pictures! She really is gorgeous.


----------

